
Analyse Asia Podcast #22: The Firefox Browser and Mobile OS with Gen Kanai - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/03/18/episode-22-the-firefox-browser-mobile-os-with-gen-kanai/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Gen Kanai, @gen joined us here to discuss the Mozilla
footprint in the form of Firefox browser and mobile OS in Asia during the FOSS
Asia 2015 conference. We discuss the new features of Firefox browser with the
new Firefox hello adopting the web RTC format, the Firefox mobile OS and how
it is shaping towards an important mobile OS for the emerging markets
particularly in the low end market segment with US$25 smartphone in
Philippines. We also discuss other interesting implementations of Firefox
mobile OS in smartphones and TVs, and why South Korea has a market share of
98% Internet Explorer due to the ActiveX problem for a long time until
recently.

